# OOH..I've got some serious options here..



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok, so you all know I won the Big Bertha 460 driver, in a contest we recently had. However, while looking through then ewspaper last night, I just realized something..I have a serious choice to make here! There are like 5 really good drivers, that are the same price, as the BB 460, many of them, I feel may be a better fit for my style. There is also the new FT-5 driver..which I fell in love with on the course, a week or so back..so I was thinking..should I keep the driver I won, or should I trade it for a club that will fit me better? I've already called Golfsmith, and they said it would be no problem, for me to do a fair trade, on a new club, if I found one that suits me better..and then they said, that if I wanted something else, more expensive, that they would give me $299.99 plus tax, for the club, and I could use the money for the FT-5 or something. I just checked on Ebay, and I can get a FT-5, the way I want it, for around $330, including S&H..man, talk about choices! I could leave GS with a Mactec, an R7 460, a Burner, an FT-3, or a different BB 460!..I mean, literally anything around the $300 mark!! I you were me, what would you do?? I hope noone gets mad that I am considering this..but please understand..I am a big club ho..I always want more..I have a sickness, and I can't stop it!:laugh: 

So it all comes down to what iti s I am receiving..If I like it, I keep it, if I can't hit it, then I will pretty much be forced to switch it.


----------



## nic113 (May 28, 2007)

its very simple really, you forward the Big bertha to me, then you buy one of those other ones =) easy as pie


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

haha! It will all depend how the setup is, when I get it. If I like it, I keep it, if not, then I will switch it..either way, it's a win, in my book. Especially, if I find it outperforms my Krank! That would be amazing! it is possible..there are some hot drivers on the market now, that I really need to test.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

How bout this. Give me the Big Bertha since its complicating your decision so much. Then your answer is that much easier. See simple


----------



## nic113 (May 28, 2007)

cbwheeler said:


> How bout this. Give me the Big Bertha since its complicating your decision so much. Then your answer is that much easier. See simple


back off! i called it first! :laugh:


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Ah, but I was one of the other finalists!


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

No way! :laugh: The decision will hopefuly be clear soon..do you guys think it's wise, that I consider this? Cause I think so..


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I honestly was going to do the same type of thing if I won it. There's no point in having multiple drivers. Find one you like with Golfsmith and trade that sucker in. It's yours. You're free to do with it what you please.

The BB 460 isn't that great anyway.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I was going to do the same. From what I read about it, it has a draw bias, and I can't hit a draw bias club (hook em too bad)


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

300Yards said:


> Ok, so you all know I won the Big Bertha 460 driver, in a contest we recently had. However, while looking through then ewspaper last night, I just realized something..I have a serious choice to make here! There are like 5 really good drivers, that are the same price, as the BB 460, many of them, I feel may be a better fit for my style. There is also the new FT-5 driver..which I fell in love with on the course, a week or so back..so I was thinking..should I keep the driver I won, or should I trade it for a club that will fit me better? I've already called Golfsmith, and they said it would be no problem, for me to do a fair trade, on a new club, if I found one that suits me better..and then they said, that if I wanted something else, more expensive, that they would give me $299.99 plus tax, for the club, and I could use the money for the FT-5 or something. I just checked on Ebay, and I can get a FT-5, the way I want it, for around $330, including S&H..man, talk about choices! I could leave GS with a Mactec, an R7 460, a Burner, an FT-3, or a different BB 460!..I mean, literally anything around the $300 mark!! I you were me, what would you do?? I hope noone gets mad that I am considering this..but please understand..I am a big club ho..I always want more..I have a sickness, and I can't stop it!:laugh:
> 
> So it all comes down to what iti s I am receiving..If I like it, I keep it, if I can't hit it, then I will pretty much be forced to switch it.


Well I don't know if you want to listen to my noobie style but I would trade it for a Taylor Made burner. Reasons would be for me, Burner says it gets 30 more yards than any other driver, plus they look darn cool. But that is just me. So the choice is yours I would hit all of the ones at a pro shop or somewhere and then choose the one you like the best.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

stevel1017 said:


> I was going to do the same. From what I read about it, it has a draw bias, and I can't hit a draw bias club (hook em too bad)


Oh! Forgot about that! I can't hit a draw club either..I like neytral, or preferably, 1* open..thanks for reminding me about that!


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

idk if its just me ...but you won the driver its yours you can do wat you want ...or is this just a way to brag a lil more ? I mean this post is a lil immature. That or the fact you can't make a simple choice w/o referring to us ? HMMM Do i really need 2 drivers hmm idk lets ask forum ppl about the driver i just won on the forum hmmm is there better drivers hmmm lets ask them....1st you don't need two drivers unless you wanna pull a phil mickelson or you can't hit the one you have now so your gonna sell one eventually....2nd obviously you play golf alot and you should know there are alot of better drivers so plz put this post in the Stupid post catagory.


i mean didn't you write up all those driver reviews in the club section. Why are you asking us wat to do. You have hit them if you like something better then do it not that hard


----------



## nic113 (May 28, 2007)

foster, its a forum, its here for discussions...


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Well excuse me for trying to get a little more activity here..What do you mean by "brag a little more"? I haven't bragged at all, so please get your facts straight buddy. If you don't like this thread, then don't post, how's that for simplicity? No, I don't need two drivers, for 1 round of golf. Obviously you don't switch your equipment out for different courses, otherwise you would realize that owning two drivers is a strength. I can choose a lofter lofted driver for one course, or a higher lofted one for another. Just like I can switch out my 56* wedge, for a 52* wedge, if I need to. It's called course management.

It wasn't my intent to piss people off, I clearly stated in my first post, I was trying to avoid that.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

If i had the money to have 2 drivers with different lofts etc i would...If i had the money to have a wedge in each * i would but sigh i don't so to change the loft of my shot with a driver i do it with my swing and how i tee the ball up ...But instead of doing all that i could just spend 400$ to do it for me right? lol

but why hassle with paying all that money when i can hit any distance very accuratly w/o need gap wedges etc depending on the course. Now i do switch a 2 iron for a 5w depending on the course and how its running fast/slow etc...But b/c i don't want 2 drivers b/c mine is already fitted for the optimal carry and roll i guess i never use course management and have no cluse wat that is. And b/c i learned to hit each club alot of different distances instead of having 10 wedges. But to me course management just isn't about wat clubs you pick and choose but more about where to hit your shots laying up short of hazards example hitting 3 wood instead of driver to prevent going into some fairway bunkers cuz your 3 wood can't reach them. Course Management is alot about where to miss and where you want to be etc. And wat shot shape you need to hit. Not just about switching clubs. THATS CALLED COURSE MANAGEMENT !!!!

But hey you must know me pretty well to say i don't switch clubs. 5w for 2 iron but wedges i hardly change cuz i can hit any shot with any of my 3 wedges just about. If i had 100 dollars laying around i would buy a 56* to change in and out but i don't have 100 just laying around (plus it would cause a huge gap in distances) i could hit my pw 110 but i rather have that 54 that i can just hit an easy wedge etc. So you caught me i can't switch my 54 for a 56 o noes. I'll just give up when i get 100yard shot then o wait i can just hit a 3/4 54* shot hmm that would work too. But thats why i got a 54 in the first place was b/c i was thinking about course management and the gaps between my wedges. So i have no need to take my 5w out for a 52 or 51 * wedge.

Ok and brag was a bad word to use i admit. But heres an example. 

You win a pretty big tournament. Well you have your congraulations thing at the end get your prize. Well you beat some good friends or some ppl you play in tournaments with alot . It would be like seeing them all the next week and playing with them and being like o man i won that tournament that was SO amazing! I mean wat do you seriously think there gonna say? My guess is they'll just be like ok good for you or yea that was cool but not show much congratz since its been a week. I mean you had your congrats post etc. Its more like we know you won it so you don't have to keep posting about it and wat to do with it etc. you can make decisions your a big boy.

so instead of doing the post like you did you could of ask questions about wat drivers we liked or have hit and why we liked them ..You would have made alot better forum post and dicussion instead of getting all this GIVE ME THE DRIVER ...NO ME ...NO i asked first etc ...


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I see what your saying..and yeah maybe I could have worded it better, but I am not the best person at starting posts. That's why I'm not a writer for my day job. lol. For you, maybe switching lofts doesn't make a difference..but for me, it makes a 20-30 yard difference, plus I can have unparalleled accuracy with one driver over another. You are right though..there is much more to course management to just switching clubs, perhaps that was the wrong way for me to put it..anyway I know all about course management, as my 5000 page golf stradegy guide book will show.


----------



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

either burner or nike sasquatch


the beasts


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

5000 pages is very little considering were talking about golf heh knowledge etc just keeps on going.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

There are a lot of new good drivers in the market.

But before you decide to switched it, why not try hit some other worth buying drivers, such as:

#1) Cleveland HiBore XL
#2) Titleist
#3)Callaway FT-5 Neutral and Draw.

Having two different setup's of driver can helped you shape your shot selection, as you said, course management.

If you feel Callaway's FT-5 is best for you, then go for it man.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Foster4 said:


> 5000 pages is very little considering were talking about golf heh knowledge etc just keeps on going.


Uh..5000 pages is a lot...but that's just an estimate. It's mostly course management, strategies, and club info..but your irght, it always grows bigger..


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow aren't we adults here? Anyway, did you decide yet 300? I may have missed it in all of the bickering


----------

